# Litespeed Tuscany vs Specialized Roubaix



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I ride a 56cm, large, roubaix and have been looking at Ti bikes, how does the Tuscany compare to my roubaix? Would a 55cm Tuscany fit me?

http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006


http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52870&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I can't read the Litespeed link. Its a used 2006 bike? The Tuscany went through a lot of changes over the years it was made. It got progressively better. 

I can read the Specialized link. God, you have to love the marketing department at Specialized:

Specialized FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, Cobra 1-1/8" to 1-3/8" head tube, compact race design w/ Zertz inserts, internal cable routing, threaded BB

WTF does that dribble mean? Weren't they the ones who came up with matrix metal, or something like that. It was basically aluminum with some pixie dust sprinkled in. 

I've had two carbon bikes (still have one of them) and a Litespeed Ultimate. I like my titanium bike. Its got a nice ride. You can compare the geometries from the Specialized and Litespeed sites. If you ride a 56 cm Specialized, you'll probably fit fine a a 56 cm Tuscany (I don't think they make odd sizes anymore) assuming they're both measured center to center.


----------



## jaimemmm (Apr 17, 2007)

litespeed tuscany great. Merlin cyrene better.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

jaimemmm said:


> litespeed tuscany great. Merlin cyrene better.


Wow, that's hepful.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Your 56cm Specialized has a 56.5cm top tube according to the chart in the link you provided. Assuming Litespeed was using its odd number sizing in 2006, the 55cm frame would be too small. My 59cm Litespeed Tuscany has a 57.5cm top tube. I think the 57cm Litespeed has a 56 or 56.5cm top tube. Similar to the 56 Specialized. A 55cm Tuscany would be way too small. Too short of a top tube.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

As pmf stated, spend some time comparing the geometries of the two frames: 

The Roubaix has a long *head tube* (190mm compared with the Tuscany's 130mm / 150mm), which results in a more upright sitting position. Less aerodynamic <--> more comfortable.
The Roubaix also has a sloping *top tube*, and it's unclear if the measurement is a 'virtual' measurement of 56.5cm, or that's the actual length 
_(TT is measured horizontally from center of HT to center of ST)_. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the actual length, because my understanding is 
the Roubaix combined a 'shorter' top tube with the longer head tube, resulting in the more comfortable, upright position.

You would need to pay a bit more attention to the *stand over height* on the Tuscany, because the top tube is horizontal and not sloping. 
It would depend on measurements and other factors that you haven't mentioned (e.g., bad back, etc.), but I would not say that a 55cm Tuscany 
would necessarily be too small for you. You might have a bit more seat post showing and perhaps need a slightly longer stem...

But I'm thinking in general, the tuscany's going to place you in a slightly more bend over, aerodynamic position. 
Whether or not you will find that position as comfortable as on the Roubaix is an unknown.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Lots of good information, thanks for the help.


----------

